# Department Names



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 9, 2010)

We are considering renaming our department to be easily recognized and to find.  Currently it's Neighborhood Development Services, but people ask what is that you do?

This department attaches Planners, Engineers, Department of Highway Liaison, Building and Property Maintenance under one roof.

I had difficulty finding the Building Inspection Dept. with other localities, for example one is under Public Works.  Took me several links in the search to get to there inspection department, let alone figure out where it was located.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Yankee (Oct 9, 2010)

I have had the same problem looking at some other towns. The building department/inspections is hidden down somewhere inside the Planning and Development or some other umbrella. It's almost as if it is being hidden on purpose.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Oct 9, 2010)

Yankee said:
			
		

> It's almost as if it is being hidden on purpose.


I guarantee that's it.  In our case, Inspection is an _office_ - not a _department_ - I was once informed.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 9, 2010)

Francis,

The Building Code Books state; " The* Department of Building Safety   *is hereby created"

As you stated; the department is hidden under many different departments; Public Works, Planning, Development, etc..

*Inspections Department*;  or just *Inspections*; is a popular name in many cities.

Uncle Bob


----------



## packsaddle (Oct 9, 2010)

Normally, I would recommend something like "Life Safety Services", but since the codes are no longer about life safety maybe try "Department of Social and Economic Justice".


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 9, 2010)

Pack,

You misspelled "Injustice".

Uncle Bob


----------



## Bootleg (Oct 9, 2010)

What's wrong with the old tried and true,

The Building Department.


----------



## cda (Oct 9, 2010)

Dog catcher

You do have a catch all dept

City or city wide development services and engineering ???


----------



## peach (Oct 9, 2010)

I vote for Building Department or Building Division of the (planning or fire or Economic Development) Department.  that's a good catch all that at least guides us somewhere.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 9, 2010)

About ten years ago I believe it was 3 separate departments then; Engineering, Planning, Building and Life Safety.  It probably makes too much sense to name it Engineering, Planning, Building and Life Safety.  Powers that be brought us under a single umbrella with a single service counter enabling daily communication between us to help expedite all phases of construction, and provided customer convenience at a single location.

Similarly operating as a downsize business which of course includes marketing having no budget.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry,

I thought you meant just the Building Inspections department.

*Community Development* is used by a lot of cities, to cover Planning, Building, and Engineering.

Uncle Bob


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 9, 2010)

Our jurisdiction uses "Neighborhood Services" since that's the intended mission on who they serve.  Call me "old school" but I've always liked *Building Inspection Division* but can realize merit in Pack's position.


----------



## conarb (Oct 9, 2010)

Pack said:
			
		

> "Department of Social and Economic Justice".


Let's be professional and call it "Department of Social Engineering".


----------



## brudgers (Oct 9, 2010)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Any suggestions?


"The Crushers."


----------



## conarb (Oct 9, 2010)

How about "The Green Police", that's what the people are going to be calling you anyway when you start enforcing the new code.


----------



## cda (Oct 9, 2010)

B.E.L.P. Department  ???

Building,engineering,life safety,planning


----------



## Mark K (Oct 10, 2010)

Sidestep the question of the department name by placing a link to it from the first page on the city web site.  Label the link "Building Permits"


----------



## brudgers (Oct 10, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> B.E.L.P. Department  ???Building,engineering,life safety,planning


Building,Engineering,Life safety & Construction Helpers.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 10, 2010)

Obstruction and Curmudgeon Department

Just joking, I like MOST of you guys.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 10, 2010)

OK, well, on the OP, We are under Community Developement, we are the Building Inspection Division, although now that we are thrown in with Fire Inspections, we go with the "Building Safety Unit" when we are functioning under that guise.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 10, 2010)

"Building Safety"

Hmmm....


----------



## Yankee (Oct 10, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> "Building Safety"Hmmm....


 stop!. . . you're killing me! : )


----------



## RJJ (Oct 11, 2010)

I believe you need to get with the times. The new and improved "Green Building Division"!


----------



## cda (Oct 11, 2010)

City stimulis  department???

Big ten department???


----------



## cda (Oct 11, 2010)

Mensa department???

Mind reading done here department????

You design it ;  we decline it department??

All items copyrighted


----------



## beach (Oct 11, 2010)

> You design it ; we decline it department??


That's a good one!

Our building dept. inspects residential sprinkler roughs and framing.......

They are the:

Structural, Hydraulic Inspection Team


----------



## brudgers (Oct 11, 2010)

Construction, Rehabilitation And Permits


----------



## brudgers (Oct 11, 2010)

P? Wdnnsp!


----------



## Frank (Oct 11, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> Dog catcherYou do have a catch all dept
> 
> City or city wide development services and engineering ???


A department I interviewed with an number of years ago included Building Inspections, Planning, Erosion and sediment control and Animal control in the same department.  With cross trained employees--

We also shoot dogs.


----------



## rshuey (Oct 11, 2010)

beach said:
			
		

> That's a good one!Our building dept. inspects residential sprinkler roughs and framing.......
> 
> They are the:
> 
> Structural, Hydraulic Inspection Team


no ****, huh?


----------



## cda (Oct 11, 2010)

Building, Plumbing, Energy, Mechanical, Fire, Accessibility, Electrical Code, engineering, and highway department, at your service department

Have it your way department


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 11, 2010)

> Mark K suggested; Sidestep the question of the department name by placing a link to it from the first page on the city web site. Label the link "Building Permits"


We like that one.

The local NIMBY call us Neighborhood Destruction Services


----------



## beach (Oct 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *beach* 



That's a good one!

Our building dept. inspect
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





s residential sprinkler roughs and framing.......

They are the:

Structural, Hydraulic Inspection Team



> no ****, huh?


As the kids say... "They are the shizzle"!!


----------



## mmmarvel (Oct 12, 2010)

Out here at the airport I work for PDC - Planning, Design, Construction - I'm in the Construction section.


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 12, 2010)

Whatever you decide to call it, people will still ask, "What is that you do?".


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 12, 2010)

> "What is that you do?".


I reduce the risk of death and injury a firefighter has fighting a fire.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jobsaver!


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 13, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum Jobsaver!


Thanks fatboy! But don't we welcome new members on the shipping container forum?


----------



## cda (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome jobsaver

We are not always like this, we do get work done once in awhile

Ok back to work

How about

DPS----department of public safety

CIA and FBI are already taken

Frustrated building inspector

City inspector association


----------



## pwood (Oct 13, 2010)

building dept


----------



## Alias (Oct 13, 2010)

building department - formerly building department/animal control.

Yeah, that was before I started working for the city.  I still get calls for animal control.........blasted phone company has my office number as animal control.  Somebody missed the memo...............

Sue, in sunny chilly CA


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 13, 2010)

Jobsaver asked:



> Thanks fatboy! But don't we welcome new members on the shipping container forum


Jobsaver, I too am welcoming you to "The Codes Forum!"       We aren't so rigid and structuredthat we can't welcome someone "on the spot."   Enjoy your visit and come back often.

.


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks globe trekker.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 14, 2010)

We are *Building Inspections* under the umbrella of *Community Development*.


----------

